#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Conectiva

## mirror

E ai gente!!! Blz???

Seguinte... eu num manjo praticamente nada de linux, ou melhor, muito poko, porem eu to afim de ter uma certificação, entao gostaria de saber de vcs, se vcs conhecem um lugar onde posso comprar o material necessario pra estudar, ja que nao tenho condições de ficar me locomovendo fzer o curso preparatorio. Só que tem que ser um material coisa fina mm, sera q a propria conectiva tem esse tipo de material a venda?? Eu to querendo isso mm eh pra ver se assim eu aprendo a trabalhar legal com o linux...

Se vcs souberem de algo do tipo, ou tiverem algum comentario, sera de muita ajuda!


Obrigado desde ja,

Lucas

----------


## Eye

Bom, se quer o Conectiva...

Dá uma lida aqui...

http://www.conectiva.com.br/cpub/pt/...ento/index.php

:wink:

----------


## mirror

Valew, mas eu ja tinha visto isso... la num ajudou muito nao... ja q como disse eu nao tenho condicoes de ficar saindo de minha cidade. O q gostaria mm eh saber onde consigo o material q tenha o conteudo necessario para fazer a prova, assim receberia o material pelos correio ou internet e qdo me achar em condições eu iria fzer a prova.


Obrigado de qq forma!!!!

Lucas

----------


## Eye

Lucas

Já tentou falar com o pessoal da Conectiva e ver se tem algo específico para o seu caso? às vezes por este contato direto, você consiga uma informação mais precisa...
Já viu este link?
http://www.conectiva.com.br/cpub/pt/doc/livros.php
Isso aqui me parece muito interessante para ser estudado...

E outra... você não precisa de material deles (especificamente)... se estudar por boas fontes, consegue a certificação. Já li casos na internet sobre isso.

http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/index.html
Aqui você estuda virtualmente e muito bem... 
http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/download.html

E de graça  :Smile: 

Espero que tenha ajudado desta vez  :Smile:

----------


## violinista

Aqui você encontra bastante informação pra começar a estudar pela net mesmo:

http://www.conectiva.com.br/cpub/pt/...erespostas.php

----------


## estanisgeyer

Procure pelo Guia Foca Linux.
Excelente material. Mais de 500 páginas só de Linux.

http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/

----------


## edson_penna

Companheiro de uma olhadinha neste link eu acredito ser um ótimo material, pelo que já li este "Livro Guia de Certificação Linux, 2º edição", é um dos melhores em certificação Conectiva Linux e LPIC-1.

Um abraço.

http://www.linuxmall.com.br/index.ph..._certificacoes

----------


## dctalk

alias , quando eu fiz a prova a maioria das questões do livro estavam na prova.

----------


## celosc

Amigo concordo com o companheiro, o livro é muito bom para estudar para a Certificação da Conectiva, fiz em Abril a prova de Certificaçãoe obtive 86% de acertos estudei bastante pelas duas edições do livro mas a 2º sem dúvida está bem melhor.

----------

